# amber alert!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently an Amber Alert has been issued for the Costa Del Sol/Málaga region this weekend!!? They are predicting a major heatwave, temperatures in excess of 45c ?? Must keep an eye on the elderly and children, giving them plenty of water and keeping them out of the sun! And of course, careful with those *** butts!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> careful with those *** butts!!


What Jo said.....stay well clear of homosexual's bottoms!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Apparently an Amber Alert has been issued for the Costa Del Sol/Málaga region this weekend!!? They are predicting a major heatwave, temperatures in excess of 45c ?? Must keep an eye on the elderly and children, giving them plenty of water and keeping them out of the sun! And of course, careful with those *** butts!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Blimey - how the hell do you lot cope with that heat? I know it's going to be a record summer.

And we've been studying weather maps with sailor Dave ready for his departure so we know that there's a big high on its way. We'll be making the most of it here as it won't be lasting all week...

xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've gotta be honest, its getting a bit beyond a joke here, the breeze is like a fan oven and theres nowhere to escape, it was 50 on my terrace again this afternoon and its still 38c now and its gone 9pm!!! Even the air con in my car was struggling to feel cool, And this weekend is gonna be hotter?


Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> i've gotta be honest, its getting a bit beyond a joke here, the breeze is like a fan oven and theres nowhere to escape, it was 50 on my terrace again this afternoon and its still 38c now and its gone 9pm!!! Even the air con in my car was struggling to feel cool, and this weekend is gonna be hotter?
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


fingers crossed for 4 wks tomorrow jo that it stays like that


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've gotta be honest, its getting a bit beyond a joke here, the breeze is like a fan oven and theres nowhere to escape, it was 50 on my terrace again this afternoon and its still 38c now and its gone 9pm!!! Even the air con in my car was struggling to feel cool, And this weekend is gonna be hotter?
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Aye and just to make it more fun we've had notice that they might cut our water supply to fight the fires near us. Can't complain about that really 'cos their need is greater than ours but it doesn't make it any easier when it's been over 40 in the shade for the last few days and they reckon it's going to get hotter!.......hey ho

Es la vida no?


Doggy


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye and just to make it more fun we've had notice that they might cut our water supply to fight the fires near us. Can't complain about that really 'cos their need is greater than ours but it doesn't make it any easier when it's been over 40 in the shade for the last few days and they reckon it's going to get hotter!.......hey ho
> 
> Es la vida no?
> 
> ...


Only just seen this thread today. I thought I was melting more than usual today. Hope you are all okay up there. No water in this heat, nightmare. Are they managing to get things under control yet?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Only just seen this thread today. I thought I was melting more than usual today. Hope you are all okay up there. No water in this heat, nightmare. Are they managing to get things under control yet?


Aye, they reckon they're sorted now. There's still quite a few places without water 'cos a few of the pumping stations got damaged in the fires but they're going to try & get them back on today (Sunday)

As it happens the temperatures have returned to a sensible 34(ish) which when we first got here seemed pretty high but having experienced the really high stuff they seem quite cool ............ just shows you what you get used to eh



Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Wouldn't you just Adam & Eve it, after all that's gone on in the last few days, we actually got some rain this morning ...........fair enough it was only about ten drops but hey........... rain is rain:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Wouldn't you just Adam & Eve it, after all that's gone on in the last few days, we actually got some rain this morning ...........fair enough it was only about ten drops but hey........... rain is rain:clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Ok! I'm jealous, you can stop bragging now !!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its actually cloudy here today, very sultry and still, very warm tho!! Maybe we'll get some of that rain????

Jo xxx


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Wouldn't you just Adam & Eve it, after all that's gone on in the last few days, we actually got some rain this morning ...........fair enough it was only about ten drops but hey........... rain is rain:clap2:



Well its not taken you very long to change your tune Doggy.

You want some water.............get on thee bike back to Durham, man............lots and lots of the stuff,...........fill your boots and quite a bit more..........could have sailed a boat down the streets a few days back.
Wear burst its banks for the first time in living memory there and quite a few other places too.
Made a nice change from the snow last month,........cool you off in no time at all.
You dont know what you're missing......
........but there again maybe you do,......


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Well its not taken you very long to change your tune Doggy.
> 
> You want some water.............get on thee bike back to Durham, man............lots and lots of the stuff,.........


Oooooooh luvly:rain:. I could handle a week or 2 of that!!!:thumb:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Well its not taken you very long to change your tune Doggy.
> 
> You want some water.............get on thee bike back to Durham, man............lots and lots of the stuff,...........fill your boots and quite a bit more..........could have sailed a boat down the streets a few days back.
> Wear burst its banks for the first time in living memory there and quite a few other places too.
> ...


Aye, you're dead right. When we first got here the last thing we wanted was rain but now we look forward to it

Go back to sunny(?) Co. Durham? ........... er .............. no ta


Doggy


----------

